# Show me your MOTORCYCLE!



## beantickler (Dec 2, 2016)

I have been a rider since age 19 and I'm going on 37... Started off on a 1995 Kawasaki ZX7R. Had a few different years and then decided I was done riding sport bikes and bought a Roadstar brand new in 2007... Put around 4500 miles on it and decided I didn't like it so I bought a dream bike which was a 2000 Honda VFR800. LOVE LOVE LOVED that bike until it became a basket case and money started being sunk into it... About 2 months ago I decided to sell the Roadstar and bought my newest MONSTER!!! The beautiful 2016 BMW S1000RR. This thing is simply a BEAST on 2 wheels and an even bigger beast on 1 wheel... 199hp on a 450lb crotch rocket.... Without further adieu... Here she is...

I showed you mine... NOW SHOW ME YOURS!


----------



## beantickler (Dec 2, 2016)

Picture loading error... coming right up...


----------



## beantickler (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow no rider's? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Waters (Jan 25, 2019)

I can send pictures of cars, but no bikes unfortunately. Good looking bike though


----------



## beantickler (Jan 25, 2019)

New exhaust on the bike now.





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2019)

Don't have it anymore. Had to sell it after my husband died as I could no longer afford the insurance. But I rode it for about a year before I sold it.


----------

